# funny turtle



## crush the turtle (Nov 24, 2007)

well i took this pic the other day, and i thort he looked pretty funny lol




.................................................................

he was upset that day for no ression lol










any hope u like


----------



## ccmattyjayde (Nov 24, 2007)

Noo hes just happy :lol:
Hehe very cute


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 24, 2007)

Funny little fella.


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Miss B (Nov 24, 2007)

Hahaha he looks gumby :lol: How cute.


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 25, 2007)

his acctully a real bully!
he beat up one of his house mates, and made his neck swell up, and gave him heaps of brusing, so i have to give speedy away ,, but spike (funny turtle) costed more then all the other turtles i have, so im never giving him away


----------



## Shano92 (Nov 25, 2007)

wat sorta turtle is he crush?


----------



## cootiesami (Nov 27, 2007)

He looks very hyperactive


----------



## lazybuddha (Nov 27, 2007)

put your finger in and find out if he's pissed or happy  then put pics of the results


----------



## domdom22 (Dec 5, 2007)

haha turtles rock


----------



## Tracey69 (Dec 6, 2007)

Crush I think he looks like he is having a laugh..very smiley...very cute!!


----------



## Shiv1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hes awesome and it loooks pretty funny


----------



## ozianimals (Dec 6, 2007)

He looks like the best little turtle I have seen.......what sort is he?


----------



## imalizard (Dec 6, 2007)

my turtle always does that when i pick him up from his pond back to he normal tank it always looks likes he is smiling.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Dec 6, 2007)

who are u givin it away to


----------



## Trouble (Dec 6, 2007)

hahaha what a cutie
thanks for sharing crush


----------



## Riley (Dec 6, 2007)

lol hes funny


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 12, 2007)

He is so cute!!! What type of Turtle is he???


----------

